# Server 2008 R2 Enterprise



## acatalyst (Oct 14, 2012)

I am having my server randomly freezing and requiring a re-boot every time. I did some search online for the solution and I thought I found a hot fix here is the link

http://hotfixv4.microsoft.com/Windo...1/Fix322397/7600/free/417038_intl_x64_zip.exe

But when I try to install it, it says this fix is not applicable to this image. What am I doing wrong, on the support page it says that this is for both windows 7 and server 2008 r2. Here is the link to the support page.

http://support.microsoft.com/hotfix/KBHotfix.aspx?kbnum=2265716&kbln=en-us

Help please.

Arif


----------

